# Super Bowl tix available



## gr0uch0 (Oct 19, 2016)

A friend has 2 tickets to the '17 Super Bowl available in Houston. Box seats, airfare, 3 nights' lodging--he didn't realize when he bought the package that this is the same day as his wedding, so he can't go.  If you're interested and want to go instead of him...




...it's at St. Peter's Church in New York City at 5:00.  Her name's Brenda:  she'll be the one in the white dress.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Oct 19, 2016)

.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 3, 2017)

Since the game is drawing near, thought I'd bump this back out.  Enjoy.


----------

